# Where is everyones viv's located in thier house



## AilleantSian (Feb 7, 2006)

I am currently having the dilemma where to put the vivs we have now in our house, so I thought I would see where others have put theres. Our vivs are currently scattered all over my front room and Im not liking it at all.  


_Cornsnakeman is hoping I work this out soon as I have said no more reps till we find a permanent place to put the 4 vivs we have now_


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

My bedroom :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2006)

All our vivs are in the reptile room.This is our old dining room.We ran out of room for them in the front room so now my pc and all the snakes are in one room.Funny enough l0lly has her pc in the front room with the tv,The kids have their pc in their bedroom with a tv and me i get the snakes.Is it any wonder i dont get a look in when it comes to anything on telly


----------



## snake100 (Mar 15, 2006)

ahhhhhhh Ryan you poor thing lol 
I have one viv upstairs in the bedroom but waiting for rack to be built by pro-racks 8)


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

ma bedroom, kitchen(as far away from food and stuff like that as possible) and the frontroom


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

I have 2 x 4ft vivs & 1 frog tank in the lounge and the rest are in my reptile room


----------



## twistedclown (Feb 17, 2006)

At the mo all our vivs are placed in our front room we have 4x2x2 + 4x1 1/2x1 1/4 and we have two 2x1x1 gonna move the smaller ones in our bedroom as were running outta space :lol: 

Plus if the leos have babies im gonna have to build another viv :lol:


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

When i had Emo the waterdragon i kept him in my bedroom. 
Rainbow the gecko is living in the living room  Don Vito my bosc is going to live in the back room, as will rainbow once i sorted it out. Should be ready in time for him coming home....which i THINK is friday mwuahaha!


----------



## daughterofthedarkness (Nov 21, 2005)

All my snakes are in my spare bedroom which i class as my reptile room. my 4foot beardie viv is in the front room and my peanut (whites treefrog)tank is on top of the beardie viv.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

All mine are in the bedroom and will always be probably. We're moving in August and the bedroom there has been specifically designed to fit lots of vivs in.


----------



## Darky (Mar 5, 2006)

bert lives in the bedroom with the wombles & me ....

James


----------



## ReptileResort (Jul 25, 2005)

lol i had the same problem m8 as i own 7 herps in all 1 Iggy 2 Chinese water dragons 3 beardies , and a carpet python , and my old house as i have just moved was bad lol the Viv's were every were even in my kids bed rooms lol , so in my new house i have use under my stairs for my Iggy new home , i have a cuboard up stairs like an airing cuboard but it has nothing in it so i used that for on of my two CWD and the other one lives in a Viv i built in my upstairs bathroom as there was room for him in there , my beardies Viv is more of a Viv/ entertainment unit lol and i have only got on Viv now that takes up any room at all in my living room which belongs to my snake , i recommend converting big cuboards /built in airing cuboards or under your stairs as they look cool and take up no extra floor space as they are a part of the house so to speak lol ,puss i got loads more room now for MORE HERPS!!!! lol , (misses bangs head on the floor saying NO I [email protected] THINK SO !!lol )


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Only have one place for mine, and thats the bedroom, mention fish tank tho and there scattered all around the house :lol:


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

all in my dining room with the computer so thats 7 vivs an i deffo think i could fit more in here.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

in my front room mine are, but im goin to convert a bedroom


----------



## Simon (May 10, 2005)

I have a 9x10ft reptile room with 4x 3ft vivs (1 empty), 1x 4x2ft viv, 1x 2ft viv (empty) and a 18"x18"x2ft viv.

When I move, i have to fit them into a 4.5ft x 7ft room.


----------



## mourne (Apr 20, 2006)

I have my stack of 3 and 2 others in my living room and 2 in my bedroom.


----------



## AilleantSian (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks for all your replys .... I think we have found a perfect place for our vivs, although it does mean we need to custom all the vivs. Space wasnt an issue really in our house as floor space we have alot of, but wall space we have little due to the house design


We have decided our rep vivs are going to be built using 2 different staircases in our house, it will take a while but I think it will give a good effect


----------



## Candy_Shop (Aug 26, 2005)

I have Hermione's viv in the kitchen, but I'm going to move her into the living room after I decorate. I need to swap some furniture around, and get some paint on the walls first!


----------



## rstainforth (May 9, 2006)

we keep our two in the front room, which is our dining room, as thats where we spend most of the daytime, so they have bags of company, and then when the lights go out at night we tend to retire to the living room, so they get a bit of peace


----------



## travisf5 (May 2, 2006)

my viv is in my bedromm yay :lol:


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

the spare bedroom is now the snake room with 13 vivs of varying sizes


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Mine are in my Bedroom, i only have 3 Enclosuers, one 24", one "18" and one 48". All manages to feet on the same wall with my desk too  Picture below.



















I love that snake picture, Dont you o Oh the wonders of IKEA!


----------



## warren82 (Mar 31, 2006)

hi bev have the same prob which has been doing my head in for ages. got two weeks off soon so going to build a unit of vivs so they can all be together in one area of lounge and i'll have to spare vivs so you know what that means!!!!! :lol:


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

ive got 4 vivs in the bedroom, one under the stairs, only a small one incase of babies.......better to be safe than panic :lol:


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

under my bed in my bedroom
not got leo in yet but soon it will yay :lol:


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

In my bedroom. Downstairs is full of dogs, one bedroom is full of bunnies, and apparently the other bedroom is off limits in case guests object to sleeping with reptiles... so i have to figure out where *else* I can put some more... thinking basement or loft conversion....


----------



## melpeck86 (May 22, 2006)

*re*

I have a spare room wich tim uses for his decks - may have to think of evicting him ... :lol:


----------



## AilleantSian (Feb 7, 2006)

I know have cornsnakeman's snakes in the front room and my beardies in the kitchen 


I am happy where the vivs are at the moment but as cornsnakeman is getting another snake soon ( in a couple of months ) we need to decide where we are going to house the next vivs


----------



## Extreme (May 29, 2006)

one viv unit that is four vivs in one in the bedroom another unit that is two vivs downstairs in the dinning / TV room and then the 10 x 8 shed for iggi outside with CCTV so we can watch him still while we are in the house.


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

mines in the front room next to the pc, but i only have 1(for now lol)


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

our beardies are in the living room, have an incubator set up in spare room and will be turning our dining room into a reptile roon when we get mor reps


----------



## snake100 (Mar 15, 2006)

Dining room has been turned into reptile room as of this week lol great minds think alike


----------



## melpeck86 (May 22, 2006)

*re*

Well, I told tim i wanted to use his decks room as a reptile room, and hes coming round to the idea!! The shed idea is quite cool as well, how much does that cost you to keep warm??
I could move tim to the shed... :lol:


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

i got 3 vivs in mi bedroom 3 plastic tanks with mi scorps in in mi bedroom and a tank in the dining room with mi turtles in


----------



## cornsnakes N.I (May 6, 2006)

I have got 2 rooms dedicated to reps 1 is my bedroom 2 vivs, one rack 
next reptile room 4 vivs small rack
Jamie


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Mine are in my room


----------



## Extreme (May 29, 2006)

costs very little to keep the shed warm, it was boared out with kingspan TF70 insulation (i work in the trade so get it cheap otherwise its about £30 sheet) then a shell of mdf on top, we heat it with two 150 red spots and a basking lamp of 250 w there is also a small fan heater in ther but hardly ever comes on, but then again we not had a winter in there just yet !!!!! 

Go on convert your sheds you know u want to


----------



## melpeck86 (May 22, 2006)

*re*

I may just do that... :lol:


----------



## Greggers (Jun 11, 2006)

just putting finishin touchs to my Reptile room . What was the 3rd and smallest bed room


----------



## Tort (May 20, 2006)

I have three in the living room. And two in the spare bedroom. Animals not allowed in my bedroom. It’s nice to get away every once in a while.


Tort


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2006)

i used to have my big glass viv in the conservatry but got too cold in the winter so moved into the living room under the stairs- barely notice it tho it is pretty


----------

